# New to fish keeping? Here's a song just for you...



## Mike

Hi everyone,

Here is a song I made a while ago about fish keeping set to the tune of "In the End" by Linkin Park. If you don't like that band then you likely won't like this. Actually, you probably won't like this, regardless. The plan was to re-record and fine tune things, but I realized pigs would sooner fly, so I am releasing this version.

Feel free to share it with anyone who you think may enjoy it, or anyone you want to punish 

Without further ado, here it is:

http://www.fishforum.com/FishForum.mp3

Mike


----------



## jsm11482

Hahaha this is great.


----------



## jim21

Finally! Someone to replace Weird Al, rest in peace Al. :jk: 

Why doesn't this man have a contract!? Mike, I have contacts in the biz - my people will call your people. :brow: 


Great stuff, Thanks!!
-jim


----------



## Mike

Haha, thanks, guys! I might just make another one


----------



## GeegaFish

That was quite amusing....and true for all of us who have had difficulties at one point or another.


----------



## okiemavis

I want to listen to this, but I'm waiting for a time when no one else is home. I feel like if someone overheard me listening to a song about keeping fish they would think I've taken it way too far (which they already think).


----------



## Meatpuppet

well the singer can carry a tune... this song was stuck in my head for TWO DAYS :blueshake: .... even in my sleep



okiemavis said:


> I want to listen to this, but I'm waiting for a time when no one else is home. I feel like if someone overheard me listening to a song about keeping fish they would think I've taken it way too far (which they already think).


they did invent headphones. heck i wouldnt play half the stuff i listen to through my speakers for the world to hear.


----------



## crazy4fish

i luv this song! its awesome! its gonna be stuck in my head for a while now lol! :lol:


----------



## funnyfish

OK so I am new to this fish world and though pretty morbid it was very funny.. I have to say the lead singer is really really good... But anyhow it was great lol


----------



## beweeb

> I have to say the lead singer is really really good...


who is he


----------



## Trio123

This forum is AWESOME! So true and so funny I nearly fell out of my chair laughing :lol: Thanks for posting that, it made my day :welldone:

Hey do you mind if I post this on my livejournal blog? my friends who know me will crack up.


----------



## girlofgod

LOLOLOLOLOLOL HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHEHEHEHEEEHEEHEHEHEE

OMG 


toooooooooo funny mike!! how original. i want to post it as my song on my profile. HAHAHA


----------



## jeaninel

HaHaHaHa

After nearly a year here I finally listened to this. Very amusing!
Good job Mike.


----------



## Kim

Haha...so great! This made me smile AND laugh...great job, that's not easy! Now I will be hearing it in my head for days!


----------



## fishyinpa

Great song! And so true...Im back into fish again after many many years without,so hopefully I can keep my lil guy healthy and happy!


----------



## Nudist

Administrator said:


> If you don't like that band then you likely won't like this. Actually, you probably won't like this, regardless.
> Without further ado, here it is:
> 
> http://www.fishforum.com/FishForum.mp3
> 
> Mike


Mike, after reading that i figured i wouldnt care for it at all because of me being an old fart but i was pleasantly surprised, that was awesome sir.

Steve


----------



## Ramenuzumaki

ok so i downloaded this but my gf had called me and i didnt listen to it
then i remember just now that i had it and OMG
i laughed
its so well done
i just sent it to EVERYONE


----------



## Mike

Thanks, guys! I'm glad you've all enjoyed it.


----------



## MoneyMitch

JFDKSL:AFGHSADKLFHSDAKLFHDSAKL OMG!!!!!!! LMAO!!!!!!!!! this is great LOL you gotta throw this on youtube but do a movie version 5/5 for you sir!!!!


*ENCORE!**ENCORE!**ENCORE!**ENCORE!**ENCORE!**ENCORE!**ENCORE!**ENCORE!**ENCORE!**ENCORE!**ENCORE!**ENCORE!**ENCORE!**ENCORE!**ENCORE!**ENCORE!**ENCORE!**ENCORE!**ENCORE!**ENCORE!**ENCORE!**ENCORE!**ENCORE!**ENCORE!**ENCORE!**ENCORE!**ENCORE!**ENCORE!*


----------



## bearwithfish

to funny!!!! i loved it great job!!!!:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## JouteiMike

Event to this DAY this song still gets stuck in my head after all those years!


----------



## Mike

JouteiMike said:


> Event to this DAY this song still gets stuck in my head after all those years!


I have to admit, I still sometimes hear "I tried so hard, but my fish are..." in my head, too. 



MoneyMitch said:


> JFDKSL:AFGHSADKLFHSDAKLFHDSAKL OMG!!!!!!! LMAO!!!!!!!!! this is great LOL you gotta throw this on youtube but do a movie version 5/5 for you sir!!!!


I've been considering recording a higher quality version (I wasn't 100% satisfied with the way I sang the chorus) and asking my LFS if they wouldn't mind helping out with a video...



bearwithfish said:


> to funny!!!! i loved it great job!!!!:-D:-D:-D:-D


Thank you! :-D


----------



## Merry Michael

That song was awesome Mike! Sent it to a friend (that thinks me and my fish are nutz!) just for giggles..and she liked it!! Don't figure?! I'm new here,but not to the Fish Hobby! ..or as a friend of mine says "fish husbandry"!! I've got: 1 55 gal. community w/Betta
1 35 gal. platies,guppies,w/Betta
1 20L Guppies w/Betta
2 20's small community w/Bettas
6 10's -4 guppies/breeders
-1 platy/breeder
-1 sword/mollie
cory's in all tanks and a passel of my Boy Bettas!
All for now...but,ya know,ya never have enough!!


----------



## willb

Fantastic song, I laughed so hard I think I woke the neighbors. I've had my share of problems and am sure I'll run into more.


----------



## Calmwaters

I just loved it! To funny!


----------



## rsheets

good job


----------



## wannabe

This is very amusing, and its so true. This make my day and let me understand, haha! Good job, I've been here for 2 days and its already got me laughing!!!! Nice work! This really is true, this probably happened to every fish owner once in their life. Its so meaningful I can't type enough about how good it is, and sounds. I like it, a very long song... I'm saving this as a file on my destop totally this song rocks!


----------



## christina l k

cute song unfortunatly that how i feel at times since i started my tank up . thanks very creative.im amazed how many people go to this site daily. glad to have found it.


----------



## Aqua Jon

AHAHAHA YES! THIS FORUM IS THE BEST EVER! 

The first band I ever go into... Linkin Park... and you should call yourself king of the forum instead of administrator.

Completely made my day!


----------



## fryup

sorry i tryed the link and its not working ...???


----------



## Hi Fins

*Hi Fins*

I thought that it really hit home !!! It was cool song, someone needs to sign you up!!!!:welldone:


----------



## Tomsk

I like it :-D,nice vocals & lyrics !


Tomsk


----------



## catdawg426

Ha! Same as me!


----------



## thefishboy

Very good!!!!


----------



## Romad

I had to play it again this morning. I laughed just as hard as the first time I heard it.

Mike rocks!!


----------



## Sharlee

*That song cheered me up! Thanks*

I'm brand new to the forum and that song - besides being great by the way - really cheered me up. Now I dont feel like the worst fish-mother in the world for the fact my 2 little balloon mollies died because of my rookie mistake a few weeks ago. I'm still in bereavement phase but at least I know I'm not alone now!


----------



## InvertPlanet

ROFL!! That was fantastic!!


----------



## NextLeesa

That was gr8! I hope to have more success tho...


----------



## brokenrules69

thats hard core


----------



## Boredomb

ROFL....That was awesome! Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## eaturbyfill

LOL. Great song. xD


----------



## essjay

Absolute CLASSIC!! :thankyou:


----------



## nimblehand48

OH MY GOODNESS!!! That was awesome!! You totally need a music video! And a whole album! I would buy it. I'm gonna have this stuck in my head along with everyone else haha. ^_^


----------



## SeaHorse

Whoever revived this thread.... Thank You!! I missed this one!!

Awesome Mike, I loved it!!


----------

